# Genuine Question - Eyelash PitViper



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Your probably all going to think I'm an idiot, when i ask this question I'm not ignoring the fact the reptile is question is 'hot', and neither do i want one to try and look cool. 

I've always loved snakes since i've been young, blah blah blah, never actually got round to owning one yet parent's didn't like having 'pets' in the house lol. Until I recently flodded it with gecko's and they aren't bothered anymore what i bring home. 

I REALLY want an Eyelash PitViper, honestly the most stunning thing I've ever seen. I read up on them a lot, and it's only making me want one even more. The DWA license in my area is incredibly cheap so that's not an issue, neither is housing it, as i would spend whatever it takes to house it correctly. 

Question is...I've read in numerous places that no snake can prepare you properly for a DWA Snake, and that you just need to respect the animal your working with etc. So is it ESSENTIAL that i have previous experiance with snakes? 

Also if there is anyone in Hampshire that keep's 'hot' snakes, it would be great if you could help me out, and come round check out your snakes etc etc.

I'm anticipating someone is going to jump down my throat saying i'm stupid etc so I'm ready lol.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Your probably all going to think I'm an idiot, when i ask this question I'm not ignoring the fact the reptile is question is 'hot', and neither do i want one to try and look cool.
> 
> I've always loved snakes since i've been young, blah blah blah, never actually got round to owning one yet parent's didn't like having 'pets' in the house lol. Until I recently flodded it with gecko's and they aren't bothered anymore what i bring home.
> 
> ...


Do you still live at home with your parents? You really need to ask them if this is ok, or it going to be hard to explain a council official and a vet traipsing through their house.... They may not care about a gecko or a corn snake, but an eyelash viper... That's a different pot of steamed fish....

I can't comment on the experience side of things but I can comment on parents....


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Do you still live at home with your parents?


Yup, go to University of Southampton so no point in me moving out right now lol.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Yup, go to University of Southampton so no point in me moving out right now lol.


See my edited post above then....


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Do you still live at home with your parents? You really need to ask them if this is ok, or it going to be hard to explain a council official and a vet traipsing through their house.... They may not care about a gecko or a corn snake, but an eyelash viper... That's a different pot of steamed fish....
> 
> I can't comment on the experience side of things but I can comment on parents....


I've already asked them, well told them..That i intend to get a venamous snake. They said i can do what i want as long as it 1) Cannot get out...and 2) That it will be in the garage...Dad said he will pay for me to convert half of my garage to a proper reptile room. So no problems there:2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> I've already asked them, well told them..That i intend to get a venamous snake. They said i can do what i want as long as it 1) Cannot get out...and 2) That it will be in the garage...Dad said he will pay for me to convert half of my garage to a proper reptile room. So no problems there:2thumb:


Jesus, your parents are tolerant. When I lived at home I coulda got away with a snake, but venomous ... Not a chance in hell. 

I think (I'm going out on a limb here) that some experience with snakes, while not technically required would be a great idea.

A lot of health issues with snakes involve the pointy end. You don't want your first experience of eye caps or RI to be with an eyelash. 

All though logically I buy into only a hot prepares you for a hot, a hot as a first snake in my opinion is a bad idea.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Jesus, your parents are tolerant. When I lived at home I coulda got away with a snake, but venomous ... Not a chance in hell.
> 
> I think (I'm going out on a limb here) that some experience with snakes, while not technically required would be a great idea.
> 
> ...


I think it's because they know i will ask every single day until they say yes, lol. 

Yeah i understand what your saying there, good point. So maybe i should get a snake that isn't venamous but still harder to keep than a Royal... Either a Hognose or a FWC? Are those the only two that are said to be good to get experiance with before going onto venamous snakes.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> I think it's because they know i will ask every single day until they say yes, lol.
> 
> Yeah i understand what your saying there, good point. So maybe i should get a snake that isn't venamous but still harder to keep than a Royal... Either a Hognose or a FWC? Are those the only two that are said to be good to get experiance with before going onto venamous snakes.


Yeah in my house I would have just got t:censor:ed if I tried that.

In my opinion (which as I don't keep hots prob shouldn't count for much) a hognose is a terrible training experience snake. (although better then a royal). They are slow, and very unlikely to bite or punish you for any mistake.

I am very uncomfortable suggesting you get a snake you don't really want as training...

If I was you I would research some species of snake you like the look of. Not particularly fast or dangerous just because it 'training'. Literally just one you like the look of. There are plenty of species out there that are amazing and don't require a dwa....


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah in my house I would have just got t:censor:ed if I tried that.
> 
> In my opinion (which as I don't keep hots prob shouldn't count for much) a hognose is a terrible training experience snake. (although better then a royal). They are slow, and very unlikely to bite or punish you for any mistake.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your honesty with giving the advice dude: victory:

I just have always had a thing for Pit Vipers, Cottonmouth's, Copperheads etc...So its not the fact they are DWA i want to own one, it's simply because i think they are amazing. If they weren't DWA i would have one already lol. 

Maybe it may be better to go straight for a hot snake? If there is nothing that can 'try' to replicate a hot snake, as it's just a waste of time i guess. 

But thanks for your honesty: victory:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Thanks for your honesty with giving the advice dude: victory:
> 
> I just have always had a thing for Pit Vipers, Cottonmouth's, Copperheads etc...So its not the fact they are DWA i want to own one, it's simply because i think they are amazing. If they weren't DWA i would have one already lol.
> 
> ...


In all honesty I think you need experience with any snake. Going straight for a hot is a far worse idea then getting something for 'training'. 

What is it about those species you like?


----------



## eminem2012 (Apr 21, 2011)

I can understand where he is coming from, before i started keeping, my dream was keep an eyelash pit, because there is something fascinating and amazing about them. But honestly, get some experience mate, going straight into a hot isn't the best of ideas.
If your going to keep just an eyelash pit viper, then i reccomend getting some experience with tree boas, amazon tree boa's, green tree pythons, emerald tree boa's, these will all give you an insight into what it could be like, but you have to take a hell of a lot more considerations.
It's my dream too, but I am waiting a good many years before I have experience for any hot.
Hope I help mate.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

eminem2012 said:


> I can understand where he is coming from, before i started keeping, my dream was keep an eyelash pit, because there is something fascinating and amazing about them. But honestly, get some experience mate, going straight into a hot isn't the best of ideas.
> If your going to keep just an eyelash pit viper, then i reccomend getting some experience with tree boas, amazon tree boa's, green tree pythons, emerald tree boa's, these will all give you an insight into what it could be like, but you have to take a hell of a lot more considerations.
> It's my dream too, but I am waiting a good many years before I have experience for any hot.
> Hope I help mate.


I was actually looking at a GTP earlier lol.

I guess as said before it's better for me to learn the basics, like helping them shed etc or whatever other problems i may encounter. Even if there isn't a non DWA Snake that can prepare you. 

Yeah they are beautiful aren't they. 

Thank's for the advice mate!


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> In all honesty I think you need experience with any snake. Going straight for a hot is a far worse idea then getting something for 'training'.
> 
> What is it about those species you like?


Missed your post didn't mean to ignore you.

Yeah I will start off with something else, like a GTP.

Everything, they are just the most stunning snake to look at. Love the angular face, like with the cottonmouth.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Missed your post didn't mean to ignore you.
> 
> Yeah I will start off with something else, like a GTP.
> 
> Everything, they are just the most stunning snake to look at. Love the angular face, like with the cottonmouth.


 

Not to put a downer on things, but a GTP as a first snake might not be the best idea either. There care has to be absolutely spot on, with correct humidity cycles to keep them healthy...

Im not saying you couldnt, you just need to do alot of research before taking a plunge. Im not saying they are harder than an Eyelash, but someone correct me if Im wrong as I have no experience with them, but I dont think Eyelash's need such a complex humidity cycle as GTP's do.

If you do wanna jump in with a GTP (awesome choice by the way for a snake, especially a first snake) then I would recommend reading 'The More Complete Chondro' by Greg Maxwell. I read it before getting a GTP and it does teach you alot of useful things. Got to admit, I did find it abit boring in places, but overall a good read.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spuddy said:


> Not to put a downer on things, but a GTP as a first snake might not be the best idea either. There care has to be absolutely spot on, with correct humidity cycles to keep them healthy...
> 
> Im not saying you couldnt, you just need to do alot of research before taking a plunge. Im not saying they are harder than an Eyelash, but someone correct me if Im wrong as I have no experience with them, but I dont think Eyelash's need such a complex humidity cycle as GTP's do.
> 
> If you do wanna jump in with a GTP (awesome choice by the way for a snake, especially a first snake) then I would recommend reading 'The More Complete Chondro' by Greg Maxwell. I read it before getting a GTP and it does teach you alot of useful things. Got to admit, I did find it abit boring in places, but overall a good read.


Cheers for the advice on the book etc. 

That's cool mate, as I'm not one of those people who will just go buy a rep without doing full on research especially something more complicated. So even if it will be my first snake I will make sure 110% that I'm ready for all eventualities that may or may not happen! 

Thanks again


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

Pm has been sent


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Cheers for the advice on the book etc.
> 
> That's cool mate, as I'm not one of those people who will just go buy a rep without doing full on research especially something more complicated. So even if it will be my first snake I will make sure 110% that I'm ready for all eventualities that may or may not happen!
> 
> Thanks again


 

No worries, yeah I didnt think you was the impulse buyer type by your posts. Just thought I'd give the heads up on it. Im aiming towards a Eyelash one day too, most beautiful reptile Ive ever laid eyes on! 

If you do go for a GTP, you might be better getting a grown on one, like a yearling or adult. Hatchlings are alot more fragile, particularly if its a first snake. Theres a few for sale in the classifieds at the moment, some nice examples and I believe a few tame ones aswell which is always a plus for when doing cage maintenance. 

Their bites :censor: hurt. :lol2:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

I will put up a post i made in a Irish forum, just be warned, i aimed this at the Irish wannabie keepers and dreamers, so its a bit simplistic, as every kid and there dog in Ireland wants to keep venomous snakes.
Everyone on the Irish forum thought it was a good help so i hope the same here, i was even made the moderater of the venomous section because of it. So here it is, i hope it helps.

"So you want to keep venomous snakes"

So, you want to keep venomous snakes, ok then so lets run threw the basic's.
Any venomous snake can kill you, doesnt matter if its a copperhead or a white lip, you can never be 100% sure that you wont have a reaction to the venom, even though these are thought of a 'mild' venom.

I cant say this enough, no snake will teach you how to work with the real thing, but what will help is hook training, safety procedures and the most important knowing when not to go near the snake.
Heres a few example's of knowing when not to go near them, and i am putting in the common sence ones:


-Intoxicated
-Snake is in a extra foul mood
-Showing friends (threw the glass is fine, dont need to take it out)
-When you are having a bad day, you wont be ontop of your game (well i know im not when im having a bad day)

It doesnt matter how good you are with a hook, one bad day, 1 mistake its all it takes.
So lets talk about the actual animal, this is how it should be done, research (forums, caresheets, books, the internet is a fantastic way to learn about animals, just take it from a reliable source and of course, actual venomous keepers)
Think about the snake and how you will cope, size of the animal, temperment, how easily can it be hooked, how aggressive and do they give lots of warning's before a strike.

Do you have your husbandry right? Do you have the cage set up perfect for the animal height, width.
Here is a example about the animal's, ive worked with and kept quite a few speices, the best snake i have worked with is rattlesnakes, they give loads of warning, no room for error and they handle great on the hook ,they always want to eat too!(from the ones i kept anyway!) 

People often say start with a copperhead because it wont kill you, yes it probably will kill you, can never think you will be able to take the venom. My personal experiences with copperheads has being horrible, i had one for awhile and its basically the sterotype of a copperhead, very bad on the hook , lashing out all the time, really wants to kill you (there are some expetions, ive known most copperheads as a nightmare to work with)

Alot of people seem to want gaboon viper's, i can understand this in a way because they are a stunning creature, just imagine this, get yourself a really pee'd off blood python, wrap him in sand paper(the really rough stuff) and remeber these snakes tend to reach about 4ft+ and weight alot, so you hook him up, they are a heavy snake also, the tail is sharp so it will hurt you hand, what if it starts trashing you have a 4ft 9-10kg snake wriggleing around cutting your hand up with the tail and remeber with gaboon's they can strike behind them and the genus Bitis are very fast strikers, so you drop the snake, its even more annoyed now and charges you (just because you seen viperkeeper's gaboon doesnt mean they are all nice and and friendly). So basically i would always suggest staying away from bitis for your first anyway!(thats me thinking that!)

Now lets get to tool's. First off you need.

-Various sized hook's, strong and reliable hooks.
-Snake Tube set
-Very long Tweezer's
-Grabber's
-A big spoon on a stick
-Silcione
-Viv locks

Ok so you dont want to spend a good bit on a professional snake hook, when i was starting i didnt have the money to get one right away and this is when i was practicing with hooks, i got a long paint roller, it would be no good for a venomous snake but it gives you the idea of how to use one.

Heres my first snake hook









And now this is what i have 

So you mite be thinking what the spoon on the stick is for?
Remeber snakes shed fang's, doesnt always fall out of the mouth, comes out in poo too, so as a safety measure clear out poo with that, your hands dont have to touch it, fangs can still pierce gloves. So this took is very handy!

Now for the silicone, i silicone the lids down on my vivs with venomous in them, just incase they mite try and push out of the mesh on the exo's.
Here are 2 of my tanks with venomous in them, note the lock's and the caution sticker, yeah i know i need a bulb guard put in that tank, im workin on it







!


Another thing i like to use with my smaller snakes is tub's with locks on them, the storage tubs RUB's are very good too!
Here is one of my tubs i had a viper in before he out grew it.
Open

Closed


I know personally from back in the day when i was young and immature, i use to pester my co-worker about them all the time, and i knew i got under his skin! He shot me down all the time which was right of him but as i started to cop on to myself, he started to tell me bits and bobs about keeping, how to do it the right way and what not to do, one of the best bit of advice i got was "learn from other people's mistakes" so you read about bite reports and how it happened and you realise how that person went wrong, and you get that into your head. The best thing you can do is wait till your old enough, study, practice, study, study, study, practice, practice, practice, get to know some of the keeper's on different forums and ask questions and learn! but be mature about it, none of ( can i see your venomous ) that just irratates them ( i know from personal experience ).

Another thing that has got to me is people asking me for venomous, that alot of the time annoys me, from a non venomous keeper, first because i dont know the person, and second ive no idea how experienced you are. If you want to start keeping venomous the best way to do so is research and ask around for help then considering getting a hot, with no experience you could die, i personally dont want to see anyone get bitten.

So as i sit here rambling on about keeping venomous, i know i have missed some points, i know im the not the best venomous keeper, i just want to see some people start thinking and realising how far they are or how close they are with the right training to keeping venomous snake's. Id personally be happy to give out advice about snake's if i do know the answer, or i can forward you on to some good site's that will help you learn alot.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome help there mate : victory:

Thanks! I'm not looking to get one right now, someone has been kind enough to offer their help seeing as they aren't to far from me. So hopefully when the time is right i will be able to own an Eyelash! 



Razorscale said:


> I will put up a post i made in a Irish forum, just be warned, i aimed this at the Irish wannabie keepers and dreamers, so its a bit simplistic, as every kid and there dog in Ireland wants to keep venomous snakes.
> Everyone on the Irish forum thought it was a good help so i hope the same here, i was even made the moderater of the venomous section because of it. So here it is, i hope it helps.
> 
> "So you want to keep venomous snakes"
> ...


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Spuddy said:


> someone correct me if Im wrong as I have no experience with them, but I dont think Eyelash's need such a complex humidity cycle as GTP's do.


Humidity and drinking is extremely important when keeping eyelash vipers, they are prone to chronic dehydration.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Saedcantas said:


> Humidity and drinking is extremely important when keeping eyelash vipers, they are prone to chronic dehydration.


I agree entirely with this. if you get it wrong they cark it. i spray mine lightly daily. although they have plenty of ventilation which i find is necessary. this causes a problem keeping the humidity up. hence why i spray daily as opposed to less frequently which i know a lot of other schleg keepers do.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> I agree entirely with this. if you get it wrong they cark it. i spray mine lightly daily. although they have plenty of ventilation which i find is necessary. this causes a problem keeping the humidity up. hence why i spray daily as opposed to less frequently which i know a lot of other schleg keepers do.


I keep mine 4 dry and spray heavily twice a week, they slugh fine and no health problems.


----------

